# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v.1.2.6 tab edition

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Medusa Box v.1.2.6 tab edition*  *Medusa Box v.1.2.6 is out! We've added support for Qualcomm MDM6200, LG  L-06C, V909 and Samsung SC-01C, GT-P1000.*  Medusa Box v1.2.6 Release Notes:  *Added support for Qualcomm MDM6200 modem processor.**Fixed write stability for Qualcomm MSM8x55 mobile processors with eMMC  storage devices.**Improved NAND identification algorithm.*Added support for new tab models: *LG L-06C* – modem part repair.*LG V909* – modem part repair.*Samsung SC-01C* – device repair.*Samsung GT-P1000* – device repair. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

